# Dorico for iPad is here



## odod (Jul 28, 2021)

Teaser

with Subscription mode


----------



## DCPImages (Jul 28, 2021)

Requires subscription. StaffPad is a way better option in my opinion.


----------



## DR BOOWHO (Jul 28, 2021)

Looks like the video has been taken down Somebody at dorico let the cat out of the bag early me thinks!


----------



## zolhof (Jul 28, 2021)

DCPImages said:


> Requires subscription. StaffPad is a way better option in my opinion.


Right on!






I mean, I love Dorico and use it every single day, but you can't touch (no pun intended) StaffPad when it comes to convenience. And if you use the Windows version, you get the best of both worlds.

I hope that's not the only news!


----------



## PhilA (Jul 28, 2021)

Just looking at the screenshots and I’m not even downloading it. StaffPad is intuitive and has a great workflow on iPad. The screen shots of Dorico look just messy and convoluted.
I’m mean the subscription is cheap, but it will wouldn’t be long before it overtakes what I paid for StaffPad.


----------



## Henu (Jul 28, 2021)

Won't anyone think of us poor Android users? 

In all seriousness though, are there any Staffpad- equivalent apps on Android? Hell, I don't even need fancy libraries, just proper notation possibilities and a general midi output to play back the stuff I'm working on.


----------



## Markrs (Jul 28, 2021)

Mentioned in the other thread that I am very happy with Staffpad. Even though this is subscription I don't think the cost is particularly high at £35 (probably a bit cheaper in US as you don't have sales tax)


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Jul 28, 2021)

I just downloaded it.
The good: it looks pretty much like the desktop version, which I like.
The bad: even with a subscription, which I don't like, you can only have up to 12 staves. A far cry from what Staffpad offers. And the sounds - they are god awful MIDI sounds! Are the good Steinberg folks not paying attention?


----------



## rudi (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Christoph18 (Jul 28, 2021)

Henu said:


> Won't anyone think of us poor Android users?
> 
> In all seriousness though, are there any Staffpad- equivalent apps on Android? Hell, I don't even need fancy libraries, just proper notation possibilities and a general midi output to play back the stuff I'm working on.


I have not found any either. I am desperate. So much so that I recently wrote to StaffPad asking if and when there will be a StaffPad version for Android. They wrote that there will be no Android version in the foreseeable future. Too bad. I hope Presonus or Steinberg want to help us out.


----------



## Markrs (Jul 28, 2021)

Nickie Fønshauge said:


> I just downloaded it.
> The good: it looks pretty much like the desktop version, which I like.
> The bad: even with a subscription, which I don't like, you can only have up to 12 staves. A far cry from what Staffpad offers. And the sounds - they are god awful MIDI sounds! Are the good Steinberg folks not paying attention?


The below was posted by Daniel who works on Dorico. Looks like they would like to improve the sounds on Dorico and Cubasis. If Staffpad is as popular as it seems, that might help incentivise Steinberb getting Halion onto iOS.



Daniel S. said:


> The sounds included with Dorico for iPad are based on the Microsonic sounds included with Cubasis. Microsonic is a pretty basic ROMpler-style instrument so the sounds aren't fantastic. We are very much hoping that we will be able to persuade the HALion team to work on an iOS version of HALion that both Cubasis and Dorico can use in the future. We'll see!


----------



## wcreed51 (Jul 28, 2021)

Christoph18 said:


> They wrote that there will be no Android version in the foreseeable future.


Since it runs on PC tablets there's not the same impetus as with iPad


----------



## emasters (Jul 28, 2021)

It's nice to see Steinberg get into the iPad space with Dorico. I suspect if you are a Dorico desktop user, this has the most appeal. As a StaffPad user, the basic quality of Dorico iPad playback sounds, being limited to 12 staffs maximum (tough for orchestral compositions) and limited use of the Pencil for input, seem like areas that would be missed from StaffPad. That said, it's nice that Dorico iPad supports keyboard entry (both on-screen and MIDI/Bluetooth) -- looking forward to this ability with StaffPad at some point. And the yearly subscription price seems fine (appreciate the pricing challenges with the App Store). For now will wait and see how this app evolves. With pro-quality sounds and support for more staffs, would be tempting...


----------



## odod (Jul 28, 2021)

my other alternative app is Symphony Pro which is decent and i love their frequent updates


----------



## cmillar (Jul 29, 2021)

Just throwin' this in the mix....good old Notion iOS is still pretty damn good.

I find the handwriting recognition better for me in Notion than in StaffPad, especially when it comes to lots of sixteenth notes, dotted notes, etc. 

And Notion already had a piano input offering.

I don't really use StaffPad or Notion anymore because I'd rather sketch on paper and transfer to Sibelius, but it's nice to know it's there and really works when one wants to mess around.


----------



## Markrs (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Tronam (Aug 17, 2021)

I’m really enjoying this so far on my 12.9” iPad Pro and it has compelled me to actually put in the time to learn Dorico, something I’ve been meaning to do for a while as I ween myself off of Sibelius. One thing has been baffling me though. Any idea how to remove this from the top center of the first page?


----------



## Daniel S. (Aug 27, 2021)

Tronam, to remove flow headings, go to the *Page Setup* page of *Layout Options* (in the application menu at the right-hand side of the toolbar) and set *Show flow headings* to *Never*.


----------



## CatOrchestra (Sep 28, 2021)

The best of the best is the safest bet. But what is the cheapest iPad that you would be good enough? (For writing a 12 player/instrument piece, and with the basic sounds)? 

I have been thinking of getting an iPad for my commute. Been thinking of getting the new iPad Mini or the new standard iPad.


----------

